# Alternator Wiring Problem --> DETAILED HELP NEEDED



## soccerrogue (Mar 10, 2003)

Okay, here's the story: After having consistent starting problems over the last few months, i've replaced the battery, starter, and now alternator in my '92 Sentra SE-R. The latest install, the alternator, my father installed. Now here's the problem - obviously, he didnt install the wires correctly, because the battery ran out after a day of driving. I have the Haynes manual; the picture and instructions ("disconnect all wires") are very vague and unclear, and the wiring diagrams arent too much help to me.
So, if anyone knows (since i've read many a post with alternator installs on them), could you please list all the wires connecting to the alternator, and tell me EXACTLY which wires connect where? (When I looked at mine, there was a bulbous-ended plastic covered screw-on wire <connected>, and a 3 wire bundle, where one was a plastic plug inserting into the alternator <connected>, another was screwed directly onto the alternator casing <connected>, and another was a thin wire with a square end (looks like it would plug into something <DISCONNECTED>. Any *DETAILED* help would be much appreciated; I'd like to get the Sentra back on her feet again.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Ok, this is right off a graph for the Nissa. On the back of the alternator, you should have one larg nut that will remove to show a stud in the case of the alternator, above that there should be female style connector that should have the other end being the male that will have accesories and such to plug into it. The wire that is largest diamater will be your battery line, That plug style is the accesories and such, that ground should be a smaller wire that connects to the case.


----------

